# Next top stud?



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Just bored. Had my wisdom teeth pulled today. 

Just a wondering who people think there pick for the next up and coming top lab stud dog will be.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

FC AFC CJ's Mister T

But don't tell anyone.

Probably not the next top stud, but I've heard nice things about the pups he's thrown. I'll look at him.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

FC AFC BAyou Tech Eye on The Ball! Shh!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Proly some QAA poddle


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Shawn White said:


> Proly some QAA poddle


Actually if Bubba is asking top $ for a stud fee you may be right. The Poodle I mentioned in the other thread is getting Grady type stud fees I'm sure.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Not looking at a poodle. 

Original post said "lab stud dog". I am thinking it could be a five year old or under. I am thinking a young FC that hasn't sired a litter or pups are too young to tell. I am wanting to hear about a sleeper that those in the field trial game like what they see. Not really looking for Internet search answers.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Know where in your post is the word "Lab" take another pain pill and dont be so snippy.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I would say Chad will be getting some calls about Trav.

BTW, Grady will probably be pissed!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> Know where in your post is the word "Lab" take another pain pill and dont be so snippy.


Wasnt trying to be snippy, but the pain pills are flowing. Actually laughed when I read the poodle comment.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Brad Turner said:


> I would say Chad will be getting some calls about Trav.
> 
> BTW, Grady will probably be pissed!


He may be, but his title should increase Grady's work load as well. 

A young dog I like is Fc Drake Bay's Parting of the Sea "Moses". He has been running very well since being a national finalist this past year and is a marking beast.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

How about AFC Texas Troubador? He's got a phenomenal performance record, a really excellent pedigree and his pups (although young) look very promising.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know why more people aren't using juice from Juice, or bullets from Bullet


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

mjh345 said:


> I don't know why more people aren't using juice from Juice, or bullets from Bullet


I'd breed to either if my bitch weren't pretty closely related to Bullet and if Juice were closer.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

mjh345 said:


> I don't know why more people aren't using juice from Juice, or bullets from Bullet


Probably the same reason Ali doesn't get bred much either.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

captainjack said:


> FC AFC CJ's Mister T
> 
> But don't tell anyone.
> 
> Probably not the next top stud, but I've heard nice things about the pups he's thrown. I'll look at him.


Tiger is the sire of:
3 or 4 dogs on the 2012 Derby list, two them with 2 wins in a row and also has various dogs with Derby wins and placements. 
Various QAA dogs. 
B Bumble - youngest Qualifier for the 2012 NARC.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In the absence of a pre potent stud, he who is bred the most produces the most


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Slider will be a top stud within the next few years. I have a first Slider litter dog that is very, very nice. JAM at eleven months and third at twelve months. I will be getting another Slider pup from TX that was born four weeks ago. They should be very nice as well. 
I train with some of Mr. T. pups. Very good marking dogs. I would take one in a minute.
However, I am partial to Slider.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a pup out of one of the Juice litters. Pretty sure these dogs will be making some noise about this time next year.

Chops x Keila is pretty salty.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Moses is an excelent dog. The only thing that will hold him back is that he is a carrier.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a young dog, but FC AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru the Brush MH is producing some very nice pups. His pups are under a year still, but are showing as much promise as I've seen.


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Shawn White said:


> Know where in your post is the word "Lab" take another pain pill and dont be so snippy.


 Read it again. He does say lab.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree on Juice. He is a very, very nice dog. I judge he and Jim in an AM. He knew the blade of grass the bird hit. I liked everything I saw about him.

Moses is an EIC carrier and that will probably limit the # of litters he will sire. Glen Curtis has a puppy out of his first litter and at 12 weeks, he is fearless. He is a cool puppy.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> Not looking at a poodle.
> 
> Original post said "lab stud dog". I am thinking it could be a five year old or under. I am thinking a young FC that hasn't sired a litter or pups are too young to tell. I am wanting to hear about a sleeper that those in the field trial game like what they see. Not really looking for Internet search answers.


very simple answer ...Slider aka FC AFC Bayou Teche Eye on the ball...he is a Clubmead Road Warrior son, and went from relative unknown to winning back to back Opens and being a National Amateur Finalist...his stud price and popularity will only rise

another would be FC AFC Suncrest Wild Oats (Oatie), a relative unknown except to those on the west coast, but he has two dogs that are on the derby list in the last two years Ryely and Jato...and he is a yellow dog

third choice sleeper pick would be Sherwin Scott's dog that just won the Canadian National Amateur..Guide..CNAFC FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader got to see him up close and he is a very nice dog


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*A Dr. and a Philospher!! Thanks for the laugh this morning!! Dr. Ed!!

Aaron*


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari;1004368
third choice sleeper pick would be Sherwin Scott's dog that just won the Canadian National Amateur..Guide..CNAFC FC AFC Nightwings Marsh Leader got to see him up close and he is a very nice dog[/QUOTE said:


> Guide showed his talent as a very young puppy. Over 50 Derby points amateur-owner trained and handled. He is a sleeper. Folks should look at his pedigree and do some cogitating. We can't breed to him because he is close family.
> 
> Helen


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

An unknown young dog with a ton of talent is Thor (Rolling Thunder X1X). It'll be interesting to see how many breedings he gets in the future.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

We have been watching a young AFC on the West Coast who is owner trained and handled. Not only do we like him, we like his siblings, his cousins, and the dogs on the pedigree behind them who we had the good fortune to see run in trials and compete against. His FC/AFC dam was always a strong contender until she was retired. His sire? Not enough can be said about him. 

At 3 yrs of age this young AFC qualified for the 2011 National Amateur; at barely 4 years, the 2012 National Amateur. Even though he is not a proven stud, right now he is a top contender on our stud dog list because of who is behind him, what he has accomplished at such a young age, and the fact he has been amateur trained and handled to those accomplishments. 

Helen


----------



## quanah labs (May 20, 2011)

I have a Mister T pup, and I LOVE her! I wouldn't call him the next top stud, because he is getting pretty old now, but I can promise you his stud ability is top notch.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

helencalif said:


> We have been watching a young AFC on the West Coast who is owner trained and handled. Not only do we like him, we like his siblings, his cousins, and the dogs on the pedigree behind them who we had the good fortune to see run in trials and compete against. His FC/AFC dam was always a strong contender until she was retired. His sire? Not enough can be said about him.
> 
> At 3 yrs of age this young AFC qualified for the 2011 National Amateur; at barely 4 years, the 2012 National Amateur. Even though he is not a proven stud, right now he is a top contender on our stud dog list because of who is behind him, what he has accomplished at such a young age, and the fact he has been amateur trained and handled to those accomplishments.
> 
> Helen


I'm going to venture a guess: AFC Rockliffe's Just Do It?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Winner, winner. 
Helen


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> An unknown young dog with a ton of talent is Thor (Rolling Thunder X1X). It'll be interesting to see how many breedings he gets in the future.


Wow Jacob. Thanks for bringing Thor into this thread. I had Thor for eighteen months until I sold him to one of Danny's clients.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Rumor is that Shayne Mehringer is an up and comer


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer is an up and comer


Certain Dam's you can breed a billy goat to and get good pups.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

helencalif said:


> Winner, winner.
> Helen



Holy cow. I looked him up on EE and he's having one hell of a year.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

There have been several litters sired by Juice and I know that the pups are quite nice. I'll be breeding to him later this Fall and I know of one other litter that will be coming along shortly. 

Juice is still a young dog and when people start seeing what he is producing I think the numbers will start to increase.


----------



## codyspringer (Aug 9, 2009)

What is Juices registered name?


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

FC Fresh Squeezed Juice is who I believe they are referring to...


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I had the first litter out of DOIT. He had a great derby career, that's what caught my eye, then watched him at a few trials and liked what I saw. He AFCed two weeks after the pups were born, most of the pups went to hunting homes, one field trial guy, and one male I kept. He is exactly what I was looking for. Time will tell, I also heard real good things about Telle, researched the pedigree back several years, several dogs who received the thomas merritt award for outstanding sire of field trial dogs are in the pedigree, i believe back to 1973. 6 Am wins this year,
first Am win around 2, qualified for 2 nationals, just turned 4 years old in april. 

he is on my STUD list


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Brokengunz said:


> I had the first litter out of DOIT. He had a great derby career, that's what caught my eye, then watched him at a few trials and liked what I saw. He AFCed two weeks after the pups were born, most of the pups went to hunting homes, one field trial guy, and one male I kept. He is exactly what I was looking for. Time will tell, I also heard real good things about Telle, researched the pedigree back several years, several dogs who received the thomas merritt award for outstanding sire of field trial dogs are in the pedigree, i believe back to 1973. 6 Am wins this year,
> first Am win around 2, qualified for 2 nationals, just turned 4 years old in april.
> 
> he is on my STUD list


Are there any Nike litters in the pipeline? Do you have contact info for the Foster's


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

I will send you Paul Fosters number >


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> I am thinking it could be a five year old or under. I am thinking a young FC that hasn't sired a litter or pups are too young to tell. I am wanting to hear about a sleeper that those in the field trial game like what they see.


I like Greg Kosionowski's (?sp--sorry Greg) Luke. Luke is Patton x FC AFC Candlewoods Rita Reynolds--excellent pedigree on both sides. That dog can mark and he seems to be level-headed. Luke and Greg were the only team to do the Amateur retired punch bird at Blackhawk's trial without handling...and Luke did it very well to boot!


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

It will be Slider.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any thoughts on FC AFC Ragin Eye of the Storm?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I can't believe that Cane has not been bred anymore than he has to this point.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have contact information on Cane's owner for possible breeding?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Probably the same reason Ali doesn't get bred much either.


He gets his share of lovin


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

rboudet said:


> He gets his share of lovin


Yes, but not nearly as much as he could or would if he were EIC clear, in all likelihood. That was my point, someone asked why certain accomplished studs don't get bred more, the two mentioned were EIC carriers, which DOES impact a stud's choices & breeding, regardless of how many other wonderful attributes a dog might have, such as Ali being OFA excellent/ normal elbows, consistent record, pedigree, decent size/looks, yellow-factored, etc. There can be other factors, but EIC carrier status seems to be a common (stupid, IMO, but that's another argument) denominator.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Rainmaker said:


> Yes, but not nearly as much as he could or would if he were EIC clear, in all likelihood. That was my point, someone asked why certain accomplished studs don't get bred more, the two mentioned were EIC carriers, which DOES impact a stud's choices & breeding, regardless of how many other wonderful attributes a dog might have, such as Ali being OFA excellent/ normal elbows, consistent record, pedigree, *decent size/looks*, yellow-factored, etc. There can be other factors, but EIC carrier status seems to be a common (stupid, IMO, but that's another argument) denominator.


Sorry to go slightly off topic, but I think Ali looks like a lab should look. He's blocky and proportionate but doesn't look like a rottweiler like most of the bench dogs today.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic, but I think Ali looks like a lab should look. He's blocky and proportionate but doesn't look like a rottweiler like most of the bench dogs today.


And he is throwing those looks to his offspring


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

There are many talented, field titled potential stud dogs who are not being bred to because they are EIC carriers.

Sad, but true. The stigma still exists.

Helen


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

How's Watermarks the Running Back...Emiitt as a stud...any good pups sired by him???


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Reminton Steele said:


> How's Watermarks the Running Back...Emiitt as a stud...any good pups sired by him???


Ask this question in about 3 years. Emmitt is young and has not sired many litters. It's too soon to tell what he has produced. 

Helen


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

helencalif said:


> Ask this question in about 3 years. Emmitt is young and has not sired many litters. It's too soon to tell what he has produced.
> 
> Helen


Nice pedigree, accomplished dog. Time will tell what he throws.


----------



## Thomas Smith (Feb 6, 2011)

helencalif said:


> There are many talented, field titled potential stud dogs who are not being bred to because they are EIC carriers.
> 
> Sad, but true. The stigma still exists.
> 
> Helen


For me it has nothing to do with a stigma. It has to do with I have an EIC carrier female and therefor cannot breed to another EIC carrier. That, in my opinion, causes EIC carrier studs to not be bred as much.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Thomas Smith said:


> For me it has nothing to do with a stigma. It has to do with I have an EIC carrier female and therefor cannot breed to another EIC carrier. That, in my opinion, causes EIC carrier studs to not be bred as much.


You are correct. Those of us who have an EIC carrier bitch have to "pass" on the EIC carrier stud dogs. 

Helen


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Doit aka Nike and PAul Foster won the Am in Idaho, 7 wins this year, 42 am points, 
A NICE run going,


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

B Bumble, not even 3yrs old and has been bred 3 or more times from May-June 2012 till now. Stinger was the youngest dog to qualify for the 2012 NARC.


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

We are taking Pic to see Hook this week, so he is our choice.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Rainmaker said:


> Yes, but not nearly as much as he could or would if he were EIC clear, in all likelihood. That was my point, someone asked why certain accomplished studs don't get bred more, the two mentioned were EIC carriers, which DOES impact a stud's choices & breeding, regardless of how many other wonderful attributes a dog might have, such as Ali being OFA excellent/ normal elbows, consistent record, pedigree, decent size/looks, yellow-factored, etc. There can be other factors, but EIC carrier status seems to be a common (stupid, IMO, but that's another argument) denominator.


You're right... And all my wonderfully bred females are EIC carriers. I love Ali so much I could choke. His pedigree would work with my girls... But Dang...

Angie


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats why any bitch I'd own would be clear/clear.

john


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, John, but some have had their breeding programs in place long before the genetic testing became available, and choose not to throw the baby out with the bathwater. So it takes another generation or three to get clears if wanted, so what, it can be bred around. If only other breeding issues were so easy to remedy.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Jaybar's American Idol!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Thats why any bitch I'd own would be clear/clear.
> 
> john


You don't breed John,,, So what's your point...


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Angie B said:


> I love Ali so much I could choke.
> 
> Angie


Ha, you and me both and I see the boat is getting more crowded as time passes....


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Angie B said:


> You don't breed John,,, So what's your point...


Maybe so he wouldn't possibly be running into the same issues you are? Ex. is what I just agreed with you on concerning Ali? Since you said your females are carriers and Ali is a carrier also?


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

helencalif said:


> You are correct. Those of us who have an EIC carrier bitch have to "pass" on the EIC carrier stud dogs.
> 
> Helen


I know it, Guide would be my first choice for the little girl we have running around now (granted it would be a couple years down the road) but both carriers. I really like Guide.... sadly it wont happen


----------



## Jcthorne (Mar 19, 2015)

Came across this thread while searching information on a possible breeding.

Would like to hear comments on the predictions from several years ago. Admittedly, I know very little about dogs, but the person predicting tubbs seems to have hit the mark.


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha , a few very good predictions in that thread.


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

Anyone able to help with Fred Kampo contact info for B Bumble? I've found a number or two but one no longer in service. Left message at Kampo Properties but no luck.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

shawninthesticks said:


> Know where in your post is the word "Lab" take another pain pill and dont be so snippy.


I sure see "lab" in the OP.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

S. Frink said:


> Anyone able to help with Fred Kampo contact info for B Bumble? I've found a number or two but one no longer in service. Left message at Kampo Properties but no luck.


Check your pm


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Just curious Jerry and I do not want to hijack this thread but have you experienced any vocal issues and or challenges with your Slider pups?


Regards


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

No noise issues at all. The older I trained Jam'd his first Open he ran and has since earned a second. Danny loves him as do his owners, Milton and Sherry McClure. The other one I had is doing well with Chris Christopher. Finishes almost all of the trials he has entered. His owner, Bo Stull, says a lot of nice things about the dog. Both are excellent markers.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I'd also like to add my comments about my two Emmitt sired dogs. One I qualified at 19 months and should make a fine AA dog. The other one, at 16 months is looking to be a very good AA dog also. The older one is real easy going, the younger one is a bit high.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Nike's puppies are showing great promise as well. I wouldn't trade mine for the world. 

That said, all of the puppies that shine have a great mama!


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Found this old thread and man did you guys nail some of them! It’s also cool to see what the studs mentioned have accomplished since the time this thread originated. Let’s start it over with today’s young competitors. I’ll start with Clooney.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I'll chime in again to this thread. Clooney is a fine producer. I had a male out of the Clooney X Chrome breeding. The majority of that litter went to FT homes and are quite successful at a relatively early age. The one I had just won a qualifying stake at Mid-Iowa last weekend for Paul Sletten. He is now owned by Sue Reynolds.

Another dog that seems to be a fine producer is FLEX. The one I just trained went to Jay Lucas from VA. He put 11 points on him in four trials with a win included. He has finished all four derbies and both the quals he ran and doesn't age out of the derby until the end of November. I have another FLEX sired pup from a different bitch and the similarities are remarkable. Very smart, compliant, a tremendous on/off switch and most importantly can mark. I train with a guy that has another FLEX sired pup from a different litter and he says the same things about his dog. So FLEX may be throwing those genes from the limited pups I have witnessed.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

That Clooney x Chrome litter was phenomenal at derbies. Looking forward to seeing what they do in major stakes.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

It’s also cool that Nike was mentioned and now we’re talking about his son and potentially his grandkids one day.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

FC AFC Clooney and FC AFC Mickey


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Judd said:


> It’s also cool that Nike was mentioned and now we’re talking about his son and potentially his grandkids one day.


The one that mentioned him has Clooney’s litter mate, Harjo. He is a remarkable animal.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

FC CFC Sweeties easy rider “Ford”.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Marks S, I agree that Ford is producing very nice pups that are doing well in the Q and derby. I have a Ford daughter at home that just made it to the 3rd series in her 2nd Am.. Watched him for a long time. How much do you know about his get?

Jeff


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

labsforme said:


> Marks S, I agree that Ford is producing very nice pups that are doing well in the Q and derby. I have a Ford daughter at home that just made it to the 3rd series in her 2nd Am.. Watched him for a long time. How much do you know about his get?
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff I don’t understand what you are asking in your last sentence.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Mark S said:


> Hi Jeff I don’t understand what you are asking in your last sentence.


Get=Offspring


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

labsforme said:


> Marks S, I agree that Ford is producing very nice pups that are doing well in the Q and derby. I have a Ford daughter at home that just made it to the 3rd series in her 2nd Am.. Watched him for a long time. How much do you know about his get?
> 
> Jeff



Talked to Eric Fangsrud who has three Ford dogs on his truck and Greg Nelson who currently has three on his truck and has trained several as well. Traits were consistently the same. Speed ,power, and marking. I also noted many Ford pups out west that the Gonias train that do well and the others that I see often collecting some colorful ribbons.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Mark S said:


> Talked to Eric Fangsrud who has three Ford dogs on his truck and Greg Nelson who currently has three on his truck and has trained several as well. Traits were consistently the same. Speed ,power, and marking. I also noted many Ford pups out west that the Gonias train that do well and the others that I see often collecting some colorful ribbons.


Where are you located? Just curious. I too like Ford or I wouldn't have bred to him 5 years ago. PM if you would like. 

Jeff


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Mark S said:


> Talked to Eric Fangsrud who has three Ford dogs on his truck and Greg Nelson who currently has three on his truck and has trained several as well. Traits were consistently the same. Speed ,power, and marking. I also noted many Ford pups out west that the Gonias train that do well and the others that I see often collecting some colorful ribbons.


I have my fingers crossed as I just bred my b**** to Ford 3 weeks ago.
I bred her to Clooney a couple years ago and was going to repeat that litter as it produced multiple dogs that qualified for the Derby National and qualified all age dogs However, based on the recommendation of Frank and Rita Jones who said they'd would do the repeat breeding but thought that Ford would match up even better
I took their advice because not only was that costing them a fee, but more significantly to me they are the gurus of successfully lining up pedigrees.

Not only were the Joneses very helpful but I have to add the dealing with the Gonias was incredibly simple.
Jim waived the stud fee as he wanted a puppy and additionally they agreed to send me a second second semen dose at the same time for a future breeding to another b**** at no cost.
Jackie made what ordinarily can be a major headache with the shipping of semen a breeze. I had previously done business with that sperm bank and it was a major headache. Jackie actually showed up in person called me from the sperm bank, which I don't know how far away it was but it's in a different state than Washington 
She called me from the sperm bank all I did was give her my name and information and she filled out all the paperwork and details for the shipment for both breedings in the same container.
Now that's customer service!!!


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

My Ford pup is now 9 months old. Everything I was hoping for and so much more. Beautiful confirmation, excellent marker and lives to work! Always always happy. Tail is always waging and he is the sweetest little guy you could ever ask for. You will not be disappointed


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2018)

I know this is a bit off topic in my opinion we all pay way too much attention to the top producing sires. Myself included. I’ve trained dogs off of most of the best sires in the world. Lean Mac, Cosmo, Grady, Chopper, NFC Willie & Carbon. They have all had some good traits and bad. Truth is none of these pups turned out to be competitive at the next level minus the one I have now. However no matter what, my next pup will come from an either proven producing female, or one with an FC or AFC title paying close attention to the bottom line of the pedigree. I think paying attention to that single point will considerably enhance ur chances of success. With that being said I’ve heard some really good things about Clooney.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

FC CFC Sweeties easy rider “Ford” I’ve done two breedings to Ford. The pups that went to pro trainers are doing great.They made the Derby list and are Qualified all age.One of her siblings made the derby list with 27 points, went to the derby nationals and finished. I kept a pup from the last breeding and she is running open level marks. She needs work on her blinds but looks like she has what it takes for the big game. In my opinion I feel the bitch brings more to the table then the stud. If you have a great bitch, then find the stud that will enhance the bitch. With my two breedings to Ford, I got excellent marking,intense focus and he definitely brings prey drive to a whole new level. Depending on your bitch your results may vary.


----------



## swampcollielover (Nov 30, 2012)

2 labs said:


> FC CFC Sweeties easy rider “Ford” I’ve done two breedings to Ford. The pups that went to pro trainers are doing great.They made the Derby list and are Qualified all age.One of her siblings made the derby list with 27 points, went to the derby nationals and finished. I kept a pup from the last breeding and she is running open level marks. She needs work on her blinds but looks like she has what it takes for the big game. In my opinion I feel the bitch brings more to the table then the stud. If you have a great bitch, then find the stud that will enhance the bitch. With my two breedings to Ford, I got excellent marking,intense focus and he definitely brings prey drive to a whole new level. Depending on your bitch your results may vary.


I like the way you breed, always trying to improve the overall breed! I am a Golden Retriever guy, but if I ever were going to get a lab I would want a breeder just like you....Good Luck!


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

what reason would that be?



Rainmaker said:


> Probably the same reason Ali doesn't get bred much either.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Surprised no one mention Alex Abraham's Tucker. Most of his pups are young but the two I kept out of two diff litter(same bitch) are amazing. Mine and one other out of the first litter ran a combined 13 derbies and finished 7. The female I kept from 2nd litter just turned 1 last month and running Qual type setups with the older dog and really good blinds at 1 yr old. I like them so well I'm 3 peating the breeding in a few days.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I started this thread in 2012, so Tucker wasn’t but one. He definitely is one to mention now.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

We certainly like the direction our Tucker pup is headed. Smart, birdy, really good marker, with TONS of GO!!!


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Good place to look would be the list of dogs in the EE pick em for the National starting tomorrow


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

"Next"? Ford IS producing. Stryder sired the current high point derby dog and I expect those who use Stryder or Ford will have favorable results with their pups. Stryder and Ford are two of the coolest field trial dogs I've ever met. I may be impartial.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

FC Truline Just Floyd ,won the derby at my place and the open the same weekend. , Running the 2019 NFT as a 2 year old. Truly great accomplishments for such a young dog. May be he can produce something similar. We will see as time passes.


Pete


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pete said:


> FC Truline Just Floyd ,won the derby at my place and the open the same weekend. , Running the 2019 NFT as a 2 year old. Truly great accomplishments for such a young dog. May be he can produce something similar. We will see as time passes.
> 
> 
> Pete


Now you're gonna have every 2 year old derby and open hopeful wanting to run at your place pete...hahalol


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Why does there have to be A "top stud"? Better to have different choices for different females for a better fit than to create another bottleneck. Most of the people wanting to know the top stud is just because they don't want to research what is best for them. Many studs are NOT prepotent, and many may not nick well with all lines of females.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Many studs are NOT prepotent, and many may not nick well with all lines of females.


While we agree on the definition of prepotentcy we may not agree on the standard but for me, in my almost 50 years in retrievers, there have only been a handful of truly prepotent sires.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

That should have been a 1,2 instead of an and, but there have been many outstanding females that have produced with multiple different top males. There must be something special on that extra X chromosome when it's doubled up. Are XXX females produced in dogs?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Gregg0211 said:


> what reason would that be?


You obviously went all the way back to the start of this thread, which was 2012, to pull up this quote, but you must have missed what else I said regarding this statement: "Yes, but not nearly as much as he could or would if he were EIC clear, in all likelihood. That was my point, someone asked why certain accomplished studs don't get bred more, the two mentioned were EIC carriers, which DOES impact a stud's choices & breeding, regardless of how many other wonderful attributes a dog might have. . . There can be other factors, but EIC carrier status seems to be a common (stupid, IMO, but that's another argument) denominator. "

There is a little less stigma now, 7 years later, more people are willing to breed to EIC carrier studs, particularly if they are producing the desired offspring, but it is still an impact on a stud getting less breedings than an EIC clear, overall. Just because of how many EIC carrier females cannot be bred to them, aside from those who still think carriers should not be bred at all.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Now you're gonna have every 2 year old derby and open hopeful wanting to run at your place pete...hahalol

I did not think it was possible for a derby dog to hold a laser guided line at such a distance with such a technical water memory bird. The open was held down the road. If your in the area give me a call and we'll play with some doggies.
Pete


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I agree with Paul on Ford and Stryder. Super cool dogs that are producing. Floyd is by Kid. Kid has produced some very nice pups, obviously, that can mark and have intelligence.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Pete said:


> Now you're gonna have every 2 year old derby and open hopeful wanting to run at your place pete...hahalol
> 
> I did not think it was possible for a derby dog to hold a laser guided line at such a distance with such a technical water memory bird. The open was held down the road. If your in the area give me a call and we'll play with some doggies.
> Pete


It was a very cool and spectacular weekend for sure. John and Amies dogs will always excell at doing technical water. No doubt about that 🙂 always great seeing you. See you in spring time Pete. Always a great time! Stay warm brother!


----------

